# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  السعودية.. تغطية اكتتاب "أسترا الصناعية" 266% بنهاية اليوم التاسع

## حسان القضاة

أعلنت شركة "سامبا كابيتال" المستشار المالي ومدير الاكتتاب ومتعهد التغطية الرئيس ومدير سجل اكتتاب المؤسسات لشركة مجموعة أسترا الصناعية، أنه تمت تغطية ما نسبته

أكثر...

----------

